# code for poor posture!!



## twosmek (Feb 1, 2011)

What code would you use for Poor Posture--my MD likes to use this a lot and I can't seem to pin point a specific code. This would be more of a symptom rather than a disease or diagnosis if that helps. The only thing that I can find and have been using is 781.99 for other symptoms involving nervous and musculoskeletal systems.

I do see 781.92 as abnormal posture but she doesn't say that it is abnormal just poor (patient slouches and causes pain in the shoulders and back, etc) she uses this mostly as the reason for the patient to go to physical therapy. 

Can anyone give me any insight. Thanks


----------



## JulesofColorado (Feb 1, 2011)

I agree with 781.92 

as the medical definition for abnormal is: 

*abnormal,
adj departing from the norm, however defined; departing from the mean of a distribution (statistics); departing from the usual, from a state of integration or adjustment.*

*poor: the position of the limbs or the carriage of the body as a whole: poor posture; a sitting posture. *

I would also ask the MD for clarification of poor posture.


----------



## NaliniAAPC (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi,
I too agree with 781.92 (Abnormal posture)

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------

